# Check out these water dragon picks



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

These are some pics I took of my water dragon over thanksgiving break with my dads new lens. I had to use a tripod to make sure the cam was completely still, the slightest movement will mess it up since it is so detailed and up close.
This lens brings out all the details and makes reptiles look really good and people look really bad.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Pics aren't showing up


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

No pics.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I got nothin


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

try reposting em


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

OMG ThAT'S SO AMAZING









but seriously, where are the pix?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------

